# HO Madness



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

NSC podium









Spec Stock podium









Open podium









Jalopy podium









Race results can be seen here: https://hococ.weebly.com/-results--standings.html


----------

